# Oh, no!!



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

My DH just realized what Dutch is going to look like when he gets bigger and is very sad about it!! I guess he thought that he was a black. He is really sad now that "his" dog that he thought was a cool black color is going to turn into a frou frou gray color. I feel bad for him, but Dutch is still the same boy and that isnt going to change!! What should I do? Get Dutch a black playmate? :tongue:


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea! What a perfect excuse to get another poodle!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

CurlyDog said:


> Sounds like a great idea! What a perfect excuse to get another poodle!


I dont know if he will go for that!! He just said that he thought he wouldstay black everywher except for the FFT. Anyone have any pics I could show him of what he may look like??


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Well if your DH is anything like mine, by the time Dutch fades to silver, he won't care at all anymore about the color. He'll just love his little (big) guy so much he won't even notice the color. When we decided to get a poodle, my DH didn't want her to be in a poodle cut. He wanted a shaggy dog. From the very first time she visited the groomer, he's always raved about how great she looks - in a poodle cut!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, poor Dutch's dad.. On the bright side I think it take some time for them to fade out so he'll be black for a while yet. I just love silvers. I don't have any photos but if you do a keyword search for it a bunch will pop up I'm sure.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are a couple pics I found on Google images. I happen to love silver's and I think the color will grow on him. If you decide to not get another Poodle now, believe me you will be dying for another by the time Dutch is a year. It happen's to all of us. The diagnosed name is MPS (Multiple Poodle Syndrome) lol


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

I was hoping to fall into the MPS category real fast after he made the comment on Dutch not being black!! :high5: I think Dutch is a very handsome boy, and I know Daddy will love him regardless!!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

This is T's dad  Why wouldn't he want a silver, I think this is the most beautiful colour - but then I could be biased :rofl:

http://www.dogzonline.com.au/breeds/profile.asp?dog=22663


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

What a pretty dog....


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> What a pretty dog....


agreed!! very handsome


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> This is T's dad  Why wouldn't he want a silver, I think this is the most beautiful colour - but then I could be biased :rofl:
> 
> http://www.dogzonline.com.au/breeds/profile.asp?dog=22663


I had no idea your T is out of some Sisco's lines. Sisco's Distinctive Poodle's is 3 hrs away from me in Bakerfield, Ca. Karen is a nice lady and I almost bought a older puppy from her a few months ago. She has had some nice accomplishments with her dogs and is pretty resepected from what I have heard from other breeder's. Eli goes back to Sisco lines as well.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

"DITTO" Both of my standard poodles are Sisco lines also.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Ohh we're family kind of :rofl: Yes I am very lucky to have a breeder within my state who is committed to improving standard lines. It was a bit of a wait for Kingston (T's dad) to come out to Australia but I think well worth the wait. I understand the breeder has been over to see Karen at Sisco's, and attended a few shows too, lucky duck. 

T is a beautiful dog and has the most wonderful nature. Two of his litter mates are in the show ring, a girl and a boy, and have taken out some Baby Puppy in Show and Puppy in Show titles so far.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> Ohh we're family kind of :rofl: Yes I am very lucky to have a breeder within my state who is committed to improving standard lines. It was a bit of a wait for Kingston (T's dad) to come out to Australia but I think well worth the wait. I understand the breeder has been over to see Karen at Sisco's, and attended a few shows too, lucky duck.
> 
> T is a beautiful dog and has the most wonderful nature. Two of his litter mates are in the show ring, a girl and a boy, and have taken out some Baby Puppy in Show and Puppy in Show titles so far.


I want to be family too!! How do I get ahold of one of these pups?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Contact: Karen Sisco at: [email protected] or/call (661)588-2700


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Her website is http://www.siscospoodles.com/index.html


The only thing that I have noticed lately is she seems to have a lot of litter's. If you look at her puppies available page she has toy, miniature and standard poo's available. Its a lot. 

Another breeder that had black puppies available is http://grandeurs.net/

She has some very nice dogs and offered me a price of 2,000.00 which isn't bad from serious show lines and the pedigree. They are available now I believe. You can possibly get her down on price, never hurts to try. I can't even say what I got Sting for. Its down right unbelieveable. Thats how I know you can! Anyhow, the white male Bugatti on her front page is gorgeous!!!! Before the deal came up for Sting we where planning on sending her a deposit to get 1st pic out of his next litter. Well that was our plan. lol 

Do you mind me asking where you live? That would help on finding you a dog from a decent breeder if you'd like.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is another pic of Kingston moving. He is a pretty boy! Karen Sisco will probably give you a better price on a pup though. Probably even consider payment arrangements if neccessary. 

Seeing a Poodle move like that is something to appreciate!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh and one more thing to stay away from......Baker's Poodles in Fresno. When you google breeder's around so ca they may come up. Her breeding program is not good no matter what she try's to tell anyone. Nice girl but its all wrong just like her breeding partners programs. Seriously stay away fro Baker's Poodles!


----------



## dstark (Jan 2, 2012)

I have two beautiful wonderfully sweet poodles from Baker's Poodles. They have been very helpful in choosing my puppies (1 1/2 years apart). They even helped my by taking one puppy back last year after my daughter got sick and I couldn't handle two puppies. They gave me a credit for the puppy and I was able to get my second one this year. I would highly recommend Baker's Poodles. They know their dogs. I let them choose my puppy for me to fit my lifestyle, and they made the perfect choice. I couldn't be happier with both my puppies and with Baker's Poodles.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Different strokes for different folks: Personally, I love silvers and would be disappointed to find that a puppy I thought would clear to silver stayed all black. (Not that there's anything wrong with black poodles! Love 'em all.)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Old threat alert! This thread is from 2009


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Old threat alert! This thread is from 2009


I was wondering bout that lol


----------

